
My case against contracts in Go - integrii
https://ericgreer.info/post/my-case-against-go-contracts/
======
iio7
I agree 100%. As I have already stated in another comment I cannot fully
express the frustration I deeply feel with people constantly proposing changes
to Go that will turn it into something that is no longer Go!

I know where this specific proposal is coming from, but I feel that Robert and
Ian are being pushed by the constant noise made by people coming from other
languages, people who like those who made the horrible "try" proposal, seem to
be trying really hard to ruin Go by turning it into yet another complex
monster.

Not a day goes by without someone making a new proposal that is trying to
change the very thing that made Go so unique and lovable!

All the proposals that has been made so far exists in several of the other
popular programming languages. Use one of those if you really want the added
complexity - leave Go just the way it is!

~~~
integrii
I share the same sentiment and made this so that more people could see the
non-vocal user point of view. The language is fine!

I think the proposal is very smart and the people who wrote it are very smart.
I appreciate the passion and hard work that goes into it. I just don't agree
with the proposal at all.

